# Veränderung beim berühren mit der maus



## Jenny1508 (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo...

Ich bräuchte ein bisschen hilfe beim Bauen meiner Webseite 
also ich versuch das mal zu erklären xD 

ich habe das auf meiner Seite so :  *Balken*      01    *2ter Balken: in diesen zb. HOME steht   
Ich möchte nun das nur wenn ich über zb. Home mit der Maus fahre diese Balken erscheinen .... 
das wenn man also über kontakt oder home usw fährt immer vor der zahl ein balken kommt wie auch das wort *Home* in einem Balken steht sobald ich sich die maus aber von dem wort entfert es wieder ganz normal da steht also : 01   Home 

Ich hoffe das ist zu verstehen xD ...
Schon mal Vielen Dank Jenny


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
da es schon spät ist mach ichs kurz:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
	<head>
		<title></title>
		
		<style>
			body
			{
				background-color: #000;
				font-family: arial, sans-serif;
				font-size: 1.5em;
			}
			
			a
			{
				color: #fff;
			}
			
			a span
			{
				display: inline-block;				
			}
			
			a:hover span.balken
			{
				background-color: #fff;
			}
			
			a span.numbr
			{
				text-align: center;
				width: 2em;
				color: #fff;
				margin-left: 50px;
				background-color: #000;
			}
			
			a:hover span.menutxt
			{
				color: #000;
			}
		</style>
	</head>
	<body>
	<a href="#">
		<span class="balken"><span class="numbr">02</span><span class="menutxt">About us</span></span>
	</a>
	</body>
</html>
```

Grüße und eine gute Nacht


----------

